# Compex WLE600VX wireless card



## utzachaka (Jul 15, 2018)

Hey guys,
from what I found out so far, the above mentioned PCIe wireless card isn't supported by the latest version of FreeBSD.

2 questions:
First: Am I right?
Second: Any workaround? Drivers I can install to make it work?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 15, 2018)

#1.)Yes
#2)Mister Chadd has stated its not ready for -HEAD because of TX errors but here is his work:
https://github.com/erikarn/athp/tree/master/otus/freebsd/src/sys/dev/athp


----------



## utzachaka (Jul 15, 2018)

Thanks for replying!

I saw it coming. I just ordered a WLE200NX which is supported.

What do you mean by "ready for HEAD"?


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 15, 2018)

HEAD is also called -CURRENT. So Adrian is working on his driver on Github.
When he is happy with the quality he will commit it to -CURRENT.

As you can see from this post even the Linux ath10k is still rough. Adrian is even helping with that upstream work.
https://lkml.org/lkml/2017/10/11/940


----------



## utzachaka (Jul 16, 2018)

Thanks again.

Seems to me like there won't be a driver available in the next weeks/months that suits my needs.
Although I can't properly assess, if Adrians work so far will work for what I try to do.
Just fyi: I need that PCI wireless card working in an APU 2C4 operating FreeBSD/pfSense.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 16, 2018)

utzachaka said:


> I need that PCI wireless card working in an APU 2C4


I believe you mean Mini PCIe.
I have 3 to recommend. Ubiquiti SR71-E, Mikrotik R11e-5HnD and a cheap option the Generic AR9385 AR5BXB112(off ebay).
Currently transmitting from a NanoBSD test build on APU2 built fresh with the Mikrotik module. It only does 5ghz.
It does take different pigtails with MMCX to RP-SMA needed. I used MMCX to TNC but that is what my particular antenna uses.


----------

